# How far would you travel to meet that special someone?



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2003)

I've been thinking about this a lot lately and I decided that if that special someone is within the Continental United States or Canada I wouldn't care about distance.

I increase my chances at finding love ten fold by doing this :lol .

So how far would you be willing to travel to be with that special someone?.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Honestly, probably only within driving distance. I can't have a relationship with someone who's on the other side of the country; it's too far. I need to be able to see them once every couple weeks, at minimum.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I can't imagine myself being in a long-distance relationship. I want to be in someone's physical presence, not having just a lot of phone calls or emails.

But, if there were no other factors (job, etc.), I would consider relocating some distance if I could thereby be with the right person.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Probably at least a couple of blocks. Maybe more... :stu 



Matt


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I might go to the end of the street. Maybe. I rarely consider anyone 'special' though.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I drive 35 mins to see my gf


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Well I met my girlfriend in Mexico, south of Mexico City.... Thats a looooong way, around 1500 miles or so..

So I guess I'd go 1500 miles to find my special someone.


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

I'd travel anywhere but not for more than a year. Someone would have to make a move at some point.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

[Up to] 45 miles.. (Subject to change, of course?..;P)


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

I doubt they exist. If they do, and I find them, then distance wouldn't matter. I'm used to moving, so relocation would be easy. I have no ties holding me back.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I went 7, 450 miles once. She lived in the Philippines. Lasted a whole year too surprisingly  Now I go about an hour which is pretty much nothing cuz everything in the Bay Area is about an hour away


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Realistically, maybe only about 50 miles. Anything more than that would be kind of hard to manage.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Becky said:


> pixiedust said:
> 
> 
> > I'd travel anywhere but not for more than a year. Someone would have to make a move at some point.
> ...


 :dito I'd move under certain circumstances I suppose.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2003)

pixiedust said:


> I'd travel anywhere but not for more than a year. Someone would have to make a move at some point.


 :agree , That's fair .


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

I was in Mexico for a year and a half almost. If you meet the perfect someone, I would think that you could do anything.  Love moves mountains. Living in a foreign country for a year or more is nothing! :b


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

I'd travel 378.2 miles.....give or take 
But I'd travel to the ends of the world _with_ that special someone :kiss


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Not far. I doubt anyone will ever find me appealing anyway, so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

If this person if really the one, I would be willing to travel or relocate _anywhere_. Even another country.

RX2000, I agree with you.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Well I could go pretty far if I'm serious about the person in question. However it couldn't be something i could do reguraly.

As of now, I'm trying to focus on anyone within @50 miles of where I am.


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

100 feet from the end of my driveway.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

100 miles is my limit. That leaves the women of Chicago as an option for me, though I prefer northern IL and hate driving into the traffic hell called downtown Chicago.

I know there is no way that I'm realistically going to relocate to another part of the nation for anyone.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Dec 31, 2004)

I travel about three hours to see her right now , but that's nothing since she came 8349 miles to get to me . I am pretty damn lucky don't you think ? :b


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Anywhere. Of course, it is easy for me to say that considering I am 20 and have very few ties.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Madmonkeypoo said:


> 100 feet from the end of my driveway.


Haha, ditto. If I weren't all anxious and broke I'd go anywhere though.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Nyx said:


> Madmonkeypoo said:
> 
> 
> > 100 feet from the end of my driveway.
> ...


The Sudan?? Saudi Arabia??? Iraq???????????????


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I flew about, hmmm, I dunno really, but it was over 1,000 miles. I didn't mind the traveling, but distance sucks. :lol


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

distance does suck... for my ex gf I drove to way upstate NY which was 5 hours... until she came back to college and then it was only 2.5 hrs... still way to far... now I think I would be willing to go anywhere in the state...


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Imagine not driving at all. That is why even if someone is local, it's hard for me.


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

Why not get your drivers license BeNice?


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Four or five hours, tops.


----------



## CuteLindsey86 (Feb 8, 2004)

My boyfriend is in Italy now stationed there and it's so hard. I only see him every two months if I'm lucky, and I constantly think about him and want to be with him. Thank gosh he's coming back to the US next December...Then he'll be 5 hours away instead of a 12 hour flight. 

Distance doesn't matter to me though because I really love him, and he won't be so far away forever


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I recently had someone drive almost 4 hours to visit me. He's made the trip 3 times, once to visit, once to pick me up so I could visit him, and once to bring me back home.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

> Why not get your drivers license BeNice?


No interest whatsoever. I decided I wasn't going to drive once I failed drivers ed when I was 16. I still get crap for it sometimes, but it has saved me a lot of money in the long run. I wouldn't have all the money I do now if I had a car. I don't want to partake in the car mania, and I know if I started to drive I'd either get hit, hit someone, or die. No one will ever convince me to drive. It's me, my bike, public transportation, and getting rides from other people forever.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

BeNice said:


> > Why not get your drivers license BeNice?
> 
> 
> No interest whatsoever. I decided I wasn't going to drive once I failed drivers ed when I was 16. I still get crap for it sometimes, but it has saved me a lot of money in the long run. I wouldn't have all the money I do now if I had a car. I don't want to partake in the car mania, and I know if I started to drive I'd either get hit, hit someone, or die. No one will ever convince me to drive. It's me, my bike, public transportation, and getting rides from other people forever.


Hehe be glad you live in Jersey then.

Here where I live there is no public transportation, and everything is way too far to ride a bike. You either drive or stay at home. :lol


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

BeNice said:


> I know if I started to drive I'd either get hit, hit someone, or die. No one will ever convince me to drive. It's me, my bike, public transportation, and getting rides from other people forever.


Maybe that's just negative thinking? Who's to say that you would necessarily get hit or hit someone? Failing drivers ed at 16 is pretty common, and no indication of how you're going to do in the future. The sky's the limit, man. You can certainly learn to drive if you want to. I can understand if you don't want to, but you know, don't put limits on yourself and all.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

living in darkness said:


> Failing drivers ed at 16 is pretty common, and no indication of how you're going to do in the future.


I failed my driver's test three times, and didn't pass until two months before my 19th birthday, thanks mostly to our good dear friend Social Anxiety. I found going out on practice drives with my parents extremely stressful, plus the longer I went without my license the more depressed and anxious about it I got. It took a lot of forcing myself to see it through.

But I did. Been driving lots ever since, and have a clean driving record. It helped enormously in making me a better person.


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

I couldn't imagine not driving, it's one of the few things that can calm me down if I'm all "wigged" out.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My brother didn't pass his driving test until he was 30. 

My post, as usual, is irrelevant.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I like driving ...I just don't have my own car...


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

> Here where I live there is no public transportation, and everything is way too far to ride a bike. You either drive or stay at home. Laughing


Tennesse is beautiful. I went there. I'd like to go there again, too. Has nothing to do with the topic, but I was there in early April and I remember lots of mountains and flowering trees and what not. Definately not New Jersey, hehe. ..oh, but even in NJ, everything is not as close as you'd think. Keep in mind, though, I ride my bike 6+ miles when it's warm, when I could take the train like I normally would, just to see if my friends are around, and if not, I'll stay a bit and then ride home. I don't mind walking in the cold, rain, heat, etc. It's part of how I stay in shape.



> Maybe that's just negative thinking? Who's to say that you would necessarily get hit or hit someone? Failing drivers ed at 16 is pretty common, and no indication of how you're going to do in the future. The sky's the limit, man. You can certainly learn to drive if you want to. I can understand if you don't want to, but you know, don't put limits on yourself and all.


I guess you missed the part where I said I will never drive, or at least not for a long while. I'm not ready to even think about driving at this point in my life. I'm more concerned about other things. Driving isn't important to me. I don't _want _to learn how to drive, if you catch my drift. Also, just so you know, I never even made it past the written part... I've never been in a drivers seat in my life. Everybody talks to me as if I cut off my foot or something. Sure, I can't always go where I want, when I want, but in the future I'd rather live somewhere where I can bike/walk/take public transportation everywhere.



> I couldn't imagine not driving, it's one of the few things that can calm me down if I'm all "wigged" out.


Biking, walking, playing guitar, , listening to music, gardening works just the same for me.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

BeNice said:


> Tennesse is beautiful. I went there. I'd like to go there again, too. Has nothing to do with the topic, but I was there in early April and I remember lots of mountains and flowering trees and what not. Definately not New Jersey, hehe.


Oh, Jersey's not that bad! There are some really beautiful parts. :sigh

I wish I could ride a bike. I'd save money and get some much needed exercise, but I hate the idea of being out in the open, on display like that.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Sorry, Archaic, I didn't mean it that way. What I meant is that New Jersey doesn't have those kinds of views. It's more salty seaside forest/Pine Barrenish here. And, if you are riding on the highways, you can't go miles without seeing lots of development. Where I was it was endless nature. I have to say, NJ has some really unique habitats that I have explored. Unfortunately, a lot of people would like to make them into housing developments. Where I used to live, I watched the local fox population go nearly extinct in a matter of 10 years. There used to be woods that I grew up in and I would see them occasionally, even by the beach.


----------

